# Comparing Nikon D3200 to D610 pics



## Lonnie1212 (Mar 10, 2020)

Early Saturday morning I took the Nikon D3200 out for night photography.  It had the 18-55 mm kit lens on it.  Just wanted to compare the picture to the Nikon D610 picture I took a few weeks ago.  It had the 24-120 mm lens.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Mar 10, 2020)

When both photos are enlarged you can see a difference in the bricks.  The D610 shows a finer detail in the bricks and windows.  It is common to get a good picture with the D610 on the first try.  But with the D3200, I had to take 3 or 4 pictures to get an acceptable photograph.  It is common to have lens glare and weird light spots with the D3200.  But I do enjoy both cameras.


----------



## Designer (Mar 11, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> When both photos are enlarged you can see a difference in the bricks.  The D610 shows a finer detail in the bricks and windows.  It is common to get a good picture with the D610 on the first try.  But with the D3200, I had to take 3 or 4 pictures to get an acceptable photograph.  It is common to have lens glare and weird light spots with the D3200.  But I do enjoy both cameras.


Excellent examples for comparison!  Different lenses, different sensors, and different firmware all contribute to the differences.  If I may suggest; use the same lens on both cameras to eliminate one of the variables.  Also, try a smaller aperture just for grins and giggles.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2020)

The 24-120 is probably a little bit better lens than the 18 to 55 kit lens.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2020)

A good test would be to take the same picture angle of view with a 50 mm lens set to F4 and both cameras and moving the camera back for the D3200 shot. Shoot at 20 feet with the d610 and 35 feet with the D3200...that will give you an 8.47 foot wide/tall picture area with both cameras.


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 11, 2020)

Although it may look to be a comparison it really isn't if you don't use the same lens and camera position, White Balance, Picture control, ISO, Noise reduction and exposure. I agree with @Designer, use the same lens on both cameras, mount the camera on a stable tripod and use a remote or timer to release the shutter.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 11, 2020)

...though a controlled comparison is hardly needed. It's been done, and the results are: the D3200 makes a nice second body to your D610 and it's very handy to have a smaller body option that can use the same lenses!

Also, I think they are both rather nice shots of that building. I prefer the one with more foreground.


----------

